# ENWorld's Clock is off.



## Relique du Madde (Dec 25, 2010)

According to Google, I typed this post at 10:43 PM Pacific time (plus or minus a minute).


According to the Post's time it was posted at 10:33 PM Pacific Time.


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 25, 2010)

It's now 11:27 p.m. PST (or close enough) - let's see when this posts according to the board's clock...

Lan-"time after time"-efan

EDIT: posted at 11:17 p.m.  Looks like you're 10 minutes adrift somehow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2010)

Sounds like a mild case of Langoliers.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 25, 2010)

Maybe it's time to clean ENWorlds clock...?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2010)

Perhaps if we got a DeLorean...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2010)

Wait...what if ENWorld is moving away from us at relativistic speeds?  Or if it's falling down a Black Hole?

OH NOES!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 25, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Perhaps if we got a DeLorean...


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 25, 2010)

You would think no one in this thread has sent posts through time before.

Amateurs


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 26, 2010)

I once posted back in time to my Father when he was young.  I drew him out into an internet argument and got him banned for a day...giving him nothing else to do but spend time with my Mom...thus ensuring my own existence...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 26, 2010)

I see it now: the Time Travel Fertility Clinic.  For exorbitant fees, you go back in time to alter the playing-time patterns of people with games like WoW or CoD at crucial times, ensuring their existence...or getting them siblings...or getting rid o' them siblings...


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 26, 2010)

Somehow, we need to get Morrus's servers moving at 88 miles per hour!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2010)

"Oh man, I think the clock is slow..."

"I don't feel tardy." 

"CLASS DISMISSED!!!"


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "Oh man, I think the clock is slow..."
> 
> "I don't feel tardy."
> 
> "CLASS DISMISSED!!!"



I brought my pencil.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Somehow, we need to get Morrus's servers moving at 88 miles per hour!




I can think of a far superior time travel alternative!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 28, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I can think of a far superior time travel alternative!



No no no. Your method attracts Daleks and other nasties. Ours converts nerdy parents to cool winners.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 28, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Ours converts nerdy parents to cool winners.




It also totally emasculates local bullies and turns them into the slaves of the nerdy parent while inadvertently causing the civil rights movement and rock-and-roll.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> It also totally emasculates local bullies and turns them into the slaves of the nerdy parent while inadvertently causing the civil rights movement and rock-and-roll.




Eh, mine saves the world on a weekly basis and promotes intergalactic harmony!  Plus, one gets to accidentally marry Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 29, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Eh, mine saves the world on a weekly basis and promotes intergalactic harmony!  Plus, one gets to accidentally marry Marilyn Monroe.




Just because one trip in the our time machine inadvertently lead to the creation of a parallel reality where Hill Valley turned into a dystopic industrial waste-land which caused Captain Planet to die of a massive stroke doesn't mean that our time machine is incapable of promoting intergalactic harmony.  It only proves that our time machine was not used to it's full potential, after all our time machine was destroyed shortly after it's 12th known journey into the time stream.

However, it should be noted that our time machine led to the creation of a STEAMPUNK TIME TRAVELING HOVER TRAIN proving that our time traveling method is infinitely superior to your time traveling call boxes.  Seriously, who does Dr. Who think he is?  Rufus* from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure?


* Wait.. George Carlin playing Dr. Who would actually be cool.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 30, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> * Wait.. George Carlin playing Dr. Who would actually be cool.



If Morrus's time machine can get George Carlin to be the next Dr. Who he will win this thread.


----------

